# Jamie



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Jamie, are you ok? You sound very depressed. PM me and i will give you my number. We can talk on the phone, thats better than online.Spliff


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

How are you doing Jamie? PM me!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Am Ok Nikki!I tried to pm u but alas no reply. Boo hoo.How are u?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey Jamie, sorry no reply. I don' tknow whats going on there. Email me!


----------

